# [WICKET] zusätzliche Zeilen per "Klick" generieren



## hrbaer (11. Feb 2011)

Hi,

irgendwie fällt es mir schon schwer mein Problem zu betiteln...ich versuch trotzdem mal mein Glück:

Hat jemand eine Idee ob WICKET die Möglichkeit bietet neue Zeilen mittels eine "+" zu erzeugen?
Konkret: Ich habe eine Tabelle mit 1 Zeile (Label + Input + Label + Input). Kann man mit Wicket-Boardmitteln am Ende der Zeile oder unter der Tabelle mit einem "+" oder dem Link "zusätzliche Zeile erzeugen" diese Tabelle um eine weitere Zeile erweitern?

Wenn ja, welche Wicket-Komponente müsste man hierfür nutzen?

EDIT: Bin gerade über die "repeater" gestolpert. Aber diese Komponenten zeigen mir leider nur eine vorher in die Liste hinzugefügte Menge an Einträgen an. Wie kann ich diese Menge auf der Maske um zusätzliche Einträge erweitern?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (13. Feb 2011)

In folgendem Blogeintrag wird eine Formularkomponente gebaut, die eine Liste darstellt. Vielleicht kannst du das Ding ja direkt so verwenden und wenn nicht inspiriert es dich vielleicht zu einer Lösung: Building a ListEditor form component | Wicket in Action


----------



## hrbaer (14. Feb 2011)

Danke für den Link...werde mir den mal anschauen.

Habe als Übergang inzwischen aber eine etwas nicht ganz so "hübsche" Variante gewählt indem ich einfach eine Tabelle mit den bis dato erfassten Einträgen anzeige und darunter eben einen Link mit "neuen Eintrag erfassen" anbiete. Wenn man den klickt erscheinen eben die Eingabefelder. Speichert man diese wird die Tabelle wieder aktualisiert...passt auch.


----------

